# D A B Radio



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are currently on Camino De Santiago campsite in Spain. This is our first European trip. I have brought with us our plug in D A B radio, but it will not tune in to any radio station, not even the world service. Am I doing anything wrong or is there no digital radio signals over here !!!

Cheers

DJM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No signal. For BBC Internet or shortwave for World Service, which is also on satellite, are the options now, Alan.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe that the UK uses a different digital system to the rest of Europe.
If your radio was purchased in the UK you probably have no chance once you leave Dover.

Landyman.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Landyman said:


> I believe that the UK uses a different digital system to the rest of Europe.
> If your radio was purchased in the UK you probably have no chance once you leave Dover.
> 
> Landyman.


Yep, as far as I know , the rest of Europe uses a different format for their DAB, and the UK transmitters won't reach very far either.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DAB as it stands is fairly unique to the UK (and only some parts of that), other countries use DAB+ or other variants;

This Wikipedia article explains where DAB is available - there are some parts of Europe but it is not widespread;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_using_DAB/DMB

DMB is Digital Multimedia Broadcasting......

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you brought a DVB ('Freeview') TV with you then you can get digital radio through that but only Spanish broadcasts. There is an English speaking channel called Vaughan Radio but from what I have heard of it it is pretty dire. I think its purpose is to instruct the Spanish in English language skills.

On the TV channels most are in Spanish but there is Discovery Max which broadcasts mainly American programmes like 'American Chopper' 'Overhaulin' 'How its Made' 'Mythbusters' and the like. There may be some films that are available in English if you have the ability to change languages on your tv.

You will not be able to pick up any Portuguese DVB TV without an additional set-top box. In any case there are only 4 channels. RTP2 does have some English speaking programmes on late evenings. No radio on DVB but on FM in places on the Algarve M80 (on their jingle this sounds like "Emoytenter") plays a lot of English music from the 70s 80s and 90s.

JohnW


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

There are different DAB broadcasting methods. France seems to be the one that is most out on a limb and can't decide which to choose.
This may help for Spain

World DAB

This explains the DAB standards DAB DAB+ and DMB
DAB Standards

I was aware of the different standards so I have a Sony CDXDAB700U DAB/DAB+/DMB capaable which I set up with an external aerial and from the Midlands to Dover was fine, in France from Dunkerque was getting Belgium DAB in France absolutely nothing as we weren't near any of the broadcast areas so can't tell if the DMB worked!
Incidentally if you want good advice on external aerials try this company.

Dab On Wheels
Steve


----------

